# Bankruptcy NI-How long before I can move back to ROI



## Ebyrne1 (31 Jul 2014)

Hi,

I was declared bankrupt in April of this year and have been dealing with the OR since.I'm working in Belfast but I could be out of a job soon.
If this is the case I would need to move back to my parents house in ROI as I could not afford rent(unless I got a new job).
It's only been four months and I'm wondering how the OR and court will deal with this?
Can they revoke my claim?
I was also asked to move to Dublin with this Job last month but it was declined by Master Kelly.

Can someone please advise?


----------



## prodigy81 (31 Jul 2014)

Hi there, I just read your post.. I believe that Steve Thatcher could give you the correct advise on this. The fact that the judge denied your move before then it could make it problematic, however, your hands seemed tied if thats your only option!!! Sorry I could not have been more helpful, but hopefully Steve can help!!


----------



## Steve Thatcher (1 Aug 2014)

Ebyrne1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was declared bankrupt in April of this year and have been dealing with the OR since.I'm working in Belfast but I could be out of a job soon.
> If this is the case I would need to move back to my parents house in ROI as I could not afford rent(unless I got a new job).
> ...



Master kelly is harsh. I would have thought you would only need to advise the OR of your change of circumstances. That is what the Rules say. If you can't afford to live in an area I can't see how under human rights legislation they can force you to stay. As for moving to work, again how can a judge tell you where you can and can't live and work. You obtained your bankruptcy order as that was where your comi was at the time. You can move it for any reason at any time. 

Steve Thatcher


----------



## prodigy81 (1 Aug 2014)

Hi Steve, just considering your comment; is it always down to the judge or can you argue the case? Consequently, would you advise Ebyrne1 to move and just inform the OR when he moves? Or because it is Judge Kelly, would you advise against it? Kind regards


----------



## Steve Thatcher (1 Aug 2014)

prodigy81 said:


> Hi Steve, just considering your comment; is it always down to the judge or can you argue the case? Consequently, would you advise Ebyrne1 to move and just inform the OR when he moves? Or because it is Judge Kelly, would you advise against it? Kind regards



My understanding is that you only need court permission is you leave the island. If you are moving south, I'm pretty sure just informing the OR of your new address should be sufficient.

Steve


----------

